# Auto Cycle on cl



## island schwinn (May 10, 2014)

this was made before they were schwinns  other than the cock and bull story,it might be had if someone could talk the seller back down to reality.

http://modesto.craigslist.org/bik/4463792645.html


if one was successful at negotiating a deal,it's a few miles from me.of course it would have to be paid for due to my lack of funds.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 10, 2014)

Its always amazing to me when people have big ticket items and they can't even bother to take all the crap plied up on them off for the pictures. It does appear to be in "grate" condition though.  Is that cable for a rear drum brake?


----------



## Dave K (May 10, 2014)

Wow wow wow.  blue on blue.  Bikes like this one don't pop up every day.  I wonder how long it will take him to come off his price


----------



## jkent (May 10, 2014)

This has to be the worst pictures I've ever seen. 
Looks to have shorty levers for the front and rear drum brake. I see the adjustable stem and the Pogo seat but can't tell if it still has a complete cross bar speedometer or not. 
Tank looks to be missing the internals or at least the screws for them anyway.
Why would anyone ever put those dual rear baskets on an Autocycle? 
Nice looking bike but outrageous on the price. 
Again I don't know who or where these people get there info from but 15K is a very long shot.
Anyone out there have one of those $20K autocycles??? I what to see one.
JKent


----------



## stoney (May 10, 2014)

jkent said:


> This has to be the worst pictures I've ever seen.
> Looks to have shorty levers for the front and rear drum brake. I see the adjustable stem and the Pogo seat but can't tell if it still has a complete cross bar speedometer or not.
> Tank looks to be missing the internals or at least the screws for them anyway.
> Why would anyone ever put those dual rear baskets on an Autocycle?
> ...




Agree. You would think for $15K you would at least have some good pictures to make a decision. Overpriced or not. Like the blue on blue.


----------



## jpromo (May 10, 2014)

At least it's not the typical case of a worthless bike asking 15k.. Looks like you could take it outside with a good rug beater and it'll sparkle too. He'll definitely get some serious offers that he should consider carefully.


----------



## willswares1220 (May 10, 2014)

I'm really interested in that "grate" cat litter box scoop! I wonder if that's included for that 15k?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 10, 2014)

Rear drum is on wrong...


----------



## jkent (May 10, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Rear drum is on wrong...




Your right it should pull straight or parallel with the lower bar of the rear stays. 
Didn't even catch that the first time I seen it.
It looks like it could be original paint, No paint on the fender support rivets, or other usual places.
Good looking bike and love the color.
JKent


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 10, 2014)

*Not a 15K bike*

I have yet to see a 15 K Autocycle and this is not one in my opinion.

I agree the blue on blue is nice! Looks to be a 39' to me, high rear fender brace and the seat post does not appear to be a D bolt.

Some items are possibly missing, but is definitely missing the fender bomb, dual lights on the springer, and from the look of the rear basket rack it's missing the correct rear rack, and as mentioned possibly the crossbar; although the front speedo cable appears to be coming from something and you can make out part of a brake lever.

Would I like to have it, of course, but retail would be way less on what is there.


----------



## klassic cycles (May 10, 2014)

*15k?*

Spoke to the fellow today. He seems like a nice guy trying to help out his elderly mom who needs a new roof. I questioned him about the condition ("all original)") the fender bomb ("the what") and where on earth did he get that price? He assured me that the bike is "perfect"  and that his deceased step father bought it new in the late 30's when he was a teen. Anyways I said I'd love To see the bike. He said he's had "multiple offers of over 10k" . I asked what's the highest he said "12k unseen" but of course this was pending pictures of the bike and that pesky  "fender bomb thing" that is "probably around here somewhere" . We shall see if this shakes down. Lot's of people fishing these days. Maybe this bike it the much needed roof??


----------



## Xcelsior (May 11, 2014)

*Offers*

Apparently he has offers of 13000...
From his email reply....
"Well I've already been offered 13 on it so I think I'm in the ballpark yes I'm getting pictures of the speedo and of the fender bomb"


----------



## bikewhorder (May 11, 2014)

Xcelsior said:


> Apparently he has offers of 13000...
> From his email reply....
> "Well I've already been offered 13 on it so I think I'm in the ballpark yes I'm getting pictures of the speedo and of the fender bomb"




That'd be pretty sweet if the old man really did manage to hold on to all the original parts.  I'd love to see it all cleaned up and put back to together.  Ya gotta love those one owner bikes, there can't be too many one owner cantilever frame autocycles out there and the color is an added bonus.  If his story is true I hope he gets top dollar for it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 11, 2014)

I think it's a 40....High flange front drum brake..... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djshakes (May 11, 2014)

Wow, bike sold.  Full asking price and I don't think he even took a second set of pictures yet. That has to be a record.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 11, 2014)

*must be nice*

Must be nice to pay 15,000 for a bike......


----------



## bikewhorder (May 11, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Must be nice to pay 15,000 for a bike......




Eh, I'm sure they are miserable in spite of their wealth.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 11, 2014)

*id rather.....*

I'd rather buy a few phantoms, motorbikes for the same amount of one run of the mill autocycle...


----------



## island schwinn (May 11, 2014)

listing is still active.are you sure it sold?


----------



## stoney (May 12, 2014)

There are new pics of the bike showing it outside. Has crossbar.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 12, 2014)

I'm not seeing $15k, $13k, or $10k. Bike is missing the fender bomb, lights, and rack. It looks like a '39 but I didn't think dual drums were introduced until '40? I'm no expert but I'm thinking somewhere in the $8500 range for this one. What say ye Schwinn experts? V/r Shawn


----------



## Greg M. (May 12, 2014)

*It's still not sold...*

He's playing ebay on Craig's List.
I suppose when you have something so rare.
The missing parts can be replaced. 
The real issue to me is the very bad/missing paint on the top bar and the top of the tank.
The crossbar is all there, but both switches are missing and the speedo's caved in and toasty.
Between the paint issues and the missing parts this is a 10k bike but he may just get his 15k.
Now if it was untouched with it's parts and with decent paint....
Fun.

Greg M.


----------



## jkent (May 12, 2014)

I must be missing something. I just don't see what several people here have called a $10,000 bike. AT ALL!
No one has seen the inside of the tank. Yeah sure the missing pars can be replaced and if you want original parts will cost quite a bit of $$$. 
Then you have to locate a rack with matching original paint and patina.
If I had acquired this bike there is no way I would replace the missing parts with repop parts. and before I would even fork out $8500 on this bike I would want a close up inspection to make sure it does have original paint and original cross bar. If the paint is not original I would be hard pressed to pay even $8,500.
By the time you replace the parts and rebuild the crossbar you over $1,000 Probably closer to $2,000. 
Unless this is just something I have to have I would walk away on this one. 
If the owner had a real offer of $13,000 he should have jerked the guy's arm off accepting it.
He obviously isn't willing to come off the $15,000 asking price.
And paying $15,000 for a bike and then another $2,000 in parts on it is insane to me.
There are a lot better condition and rarity bikes out there to be had for that kind of $$$$.
Look at the RMS Shawn just purchased at MLC to me that is 2X the bike and you would still have pocket money.
A lot of hype on a so so bike.
My .02, JKent


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 12, 2014)

jkent said:


> I must be missing something. I just don't see what several people here have called a $10,000 bike. AT ALL!
> No one has seen the inside of the tank. Yeah sure the missing pars can be replaced and if you want original parts will cost quite a bit of $$$.
> Then you have to locate a rack with matching original paint and patina.
> If I had acquired this bike there is no way I would replace the missing parts with repop parts. and before I would even fork out $8500 on this bike I would want a close up inspection to make sure it does have original paint and original cross bar. If the paint is not original I would be hard pressed to pay even $8,500.
> ...




Chrome rack... weird it has one big lever and a regular one. .. maybe front drum was added later

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djshakes (May 12, 2014)

He thought that bike was sold but it was a scammer.  He sent me the pictures last night of it outside.  Man, pretty roachy.  Cool bike but definitely not the bike everyone though it would be. I was worried about the top bar and I guess my suspicions were right.  Bike is borderline in need of needing a full resto.  I hate to say it but I would value this bike on the sum of its parts.


----------



## island schwinn (May 12, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> this was made before they were schwinns  other than the cock and bull story,it might be had if someone could talk the seller back down to reality.
> 
> http://modesto.craigslist.org/bik/4463792645.html
> 
> ...




i think i covered it in the beginning.i'm not an expert on anything,but it definitely looked a bit overpriced.bad thing is some person will come along and validate the stupidity.


----------

